# Leo went to his new home today...



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi all, some of you may remember the thread I started a couple of weeks back as one of our pups (Leo) was returned to us by the owner. 

He settled in really well and although was very badly behaved to begin with, soon found his place in our house and hearts. We made the decision to rehome him for various reasons, but was determined to find the best home we could.

After trying locally, we eventually contacted our Golden Retriever Rescue to see if they could help. Well they came up trumps and found a fantastic home in the country with people who have acres and have owned Golden Retrievers all their lives. Only thing then was for us to emotionally let go and allow him to fulfil his true potential, and become the fab dog we know he will be.

Well, they came and collected him today. He had been for a lovely walk with my two along the beach this morning, had been fed and was sleeping like a baby when they arrived. He did his best waggy tail and sat quietly at the man's feet, no jumping up or overexcited behaviour, I was very proud of my boy!! He went off in their car to a new future and will make someone else's life complete... what more could I ask for?

I'm feeling a little emotional right now as you might imagine, but I am taking comfort in that we did the best thing for a pup we bred, I'm glad he came back to us, and we sorted him out before sending him off to a new and much brighter future to the one he came from.

I'm really happy and sad at the same time...

So bye Leo, it was wonderful to know you, and I know you'll make your new mum and dad very proud, because I'm proud we got to breed such a beautiful and loving puppy - you're a star & we love you!!!

I thought I'd share some pictures from our last day together yesterday, the sun was shining and everything was good with the world...

From top to bottom Izzie, Obi, Leo and Lexi (his sister)









Doggie sandwich with Lexi and Obi (Leo in the middle... somewhere!!!)









Having a wrestle with Lexi.


















Lastly my favourite two pictures from yesterday...
Handsome Leo...









Leo and his mummy


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh is he beautiful! Sounds like he will have a wonderful life.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I can imagine how emotional you were, Leo is just so beautiful, I am glad you found him a perfect home.
Will his new parents join the forum? I hope so!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

awww, you did a great thing. I'm sure it was very hard. I'm glad you were able to find him a perfect home. I hope you get to see him and he gets to visit your gang.

Love the golden sandwich picture...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a handsome boy Leo is. So glad that he has found a forever home. I wish them all much happiness together.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so glad you were able to find such a wonderful home for Leo. It has to make the difficult a little easier. He is really a handsome boy!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind comments. Because he's been homed through the rescue, it will be down to the new owners to contact us. They will be asked to update the rescue on his progress anyway, which will be relayed to us.

I've also asked if I could email some puppy pictures to them (through the rescue email) for them to forward, which they agreed.

...apart from that he went with his collar on which had a barrel attached with our details in (new owners may find it if it stays on as far as their house!!).

Our house is just soooo quiet now.....!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You've done a great thing for him. I know how hard it is to let them to sometimes. Well done.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like a good match for Leo, must have been a very bittersweet moment for you all.
Bet Obi is missing his sparring partner


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

awwww Tanya you've made me cry! Good luck Leo in your new home....lets hope the new mum&dad join our group! hope you gave it a mention


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Tanya I know how difficult it was for you to let Leo go so I can imagine how you are feeling right now, but knowing he is going to such a great and experienced home and the possibility of contact in the future I hope makes his leaving a little easier.
PS you set me off.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

We saw it this way, if he had stayed where he was he would undoubtedly have had a miserable life. Thankfully his previous owners acknowledged they couldn't give him the life he deserved so gave him back to me.

I can take comfort in knowing we did the very best thing for this young dog, he really is a beauty, no doubt would have done well in the showring here if he hadn't lost his manhood, but his life adventure is sure to start from today.

I am grateful to the rescue for finding such a fab home for him, and feel it would have been selfish to keep him here, not necessarily the best thing for Leo...

I typed up a whole page of information about Leo which will be given to the new owners. I hope they realise how much we thought of him and wanted the best for him. Would be great if they were to join the forum, maybe time will tell.

My lasting memory of him is on our walk last night, where he was having one of those zoomie moments, and was zig zagging across the grass on the hill as if he didn't have a care in the world...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I will miss hearing about Leo. Hope his new owners contact you.

Kisses and 'good luck' hugs to Leo. Be a good boy!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh Leo, good luck little one and have a fantastic life, somehow I think he will!! Well done Tanya for all you do for your pups!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I do hope you get a lot of feedback (hopefully all positive!!!) from the family. I'd certainly want to see how my 'baby' is growing up!

Best of Luck to you all!

SJ


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I just had a call to say that he had travelled really well, gone into his new home, jumped straight onto the sofa, went outside and had a wee, then started playing with his toys, throwing them about and destroying one...lol! Way to go Leo.

I took my two out for a walk over the hills, an amazing way to clear your mind, and I feel so much better now...

thanks for all your good wishes.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great ending....hope they keep in touch with you.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That is great news to hear that Leo found a wonderful home! I also hope that his new fur-ever mommy and daddy will keep in touch with you. Thanks for taking him back in and getting him ready for his new life! The pictures you shared of him are just beautiful - he is a handsome boy


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww Tanya I know how hard that was for you. It sounds like he is going to have a great new life and make a family very happy. I will miss hearing about Leo.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You are a fine example of what a reputable breeder is. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

glad to here he has settled into his new home so well
obviously he has started as he means to go on bless him


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> You are a fine example of what a reputable breeder is. Thanks!!!


Thanks I appreciate it! To be honest all the pups felt a bit like extended family. When they go at 8 weeks you may never see them again, but to have one back and form a relationship, it's doubly hard somehow.

I'm hoping he had a good night and is liking his new people:crossfing


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Ruby'smom said:


> glad to here he has settled into his new home so well
> obviously he has started as he means to go on bless him


With Leo he is such a character, nothing phased him... at all! thankfully they're experienced so will know how to manage a pushy adolescent GR...lol!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The doggie sandwich picture....is just soooo sweet.....
It looks like a big {{hug}}


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gosh, got me all emotional too! I think this way. If I had been lucky enough to have been able to take him, he and I would now be starting a new life and love together. While I would have felt sad that you had to part I would have been elated This is what you have done for this family and Leo. May he have a long happy life with them and I hope they can update you from time to time with his progress. 
He is a very good looking boy who looks just like his Mum (in fact I cant tell which is which!!).


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh Tanya, 
What a sad and happy time.
Hopefully you'll see Leo a time or two in the future.
Leo is a sweetie and will have everyone wrapped around his toe in no time!

Sierra's Breeder and also her Vet, has a contract that for any reason any of her pups can not be cared for by that person anymore, they must be surrendered back to her. That way she can find the best home and monitor everything. She has even chipped them all with her as the contact. 
I was a little put off at first, but I totally understand now.
She wants the best for her pups.
I hope I'm fulfilling my part of the contract and giving Sierra a good home and enough love and attention in her eyes.:crossfing

It is a good thing you got to enjoy him again for a little while, what a treat.
Bless you
Karen


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Karen2 said:


> Oh Tanya,
> What a sad and happy time.
> Hopefully you'll see Leo a time or two in the future.
> Leo is a sweetie and will have everyone wrapped around his toe in no time!
> ...


Thanks Karen, we did enjoy him... but I know that where he's gone he's going to be the centre of attention and loved so much!

I've been keeping busy but I still can't believe it's 2 days since he went...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Tanya....I am crying as I read your post, knowing how hard this must be for you! Leo is a Gorgeous boy, and I am sure he will be LOVED so much, and well taken care of! You did the most unselfish thing possible, to do what is in your heart....and.... BEST for him! My heart goes out to you, and I am sending you many hugs today.
I am keeping one of Lexi's puppies from the last litter tomorrow for a couple days. They will be one year old on April 15th. :smooch: This particular puppy, I haven't seen since he went home with his new owners.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Tanya....I am crying as I read your post, knowing how hard this must be for you! Leo is a Gorgeous boy, and I am sure he will be LOVED so much, and well taken care of! You did the most unselfish thing possible, to do what is in your heart....and.... BEST for him! My heart goes out to you, and I am sending you many hugs today.
> I am keeping one of Lexi's puppies from the last litter tomorrow for a couple days. They will be one year old on April 15th. :smooch: This particular puppy, I haven't seen since he went home with his new owners.


Karen, don't get me going again...lol

Well you're going to have your hands full with the puppy visit...make sure you post some pics so we can see how well they're doing.

Our pups will be one year on 11 May... where did the year go? i remember at the time all the updates and sharing experiences, such a busy time!!


----------



## CrossCreations (Mar 10, 2010)

My first ever time to be owned by a golden, his name was Leo... and I was a goner for life. Your touching story put a lump in my throat. Was your Leo from a litter of white goldens? Seems maybe so... they are blonder than blonde.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

CrossCreations said:


> My first ever time to be owned by a golden, his name was Leo... and I was a goner for life. Your touching story put a lump in my throat. Was your Leo from a litter of white goldens? Seems maybe so... they are blonder than blonde.


Somehow "Leo" seems a very fitting name for a Golden, with their golden mane of hair. I'm glad you have good memories of your boy!

The father of the litter was as dark as is permissible here in the UK, although both parents have lighter dogs in their pedigrees, so the litter was a proper mixture, some darker some lighter. Lexi, the bitch puppy we kept just happened to be almost white, she was picked on conformation alone, her colour had nothing to do with the choice. 

We have a lot of very light goldens here in the UK, I was secretly hoping for a darker girl, but maybe next time...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leo*

Leo and all of your dogs are just beautiful!

So very happy that Leo found a home!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job with Leo! I hope he and his new family will be very happy. It sounds like an ideal situation for him.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Tanya, you did great with Leo hmmm just thinking Leo is a great name besause of the mane what about if another litter came along an Elsa if I ever get another pup that would be her name.


----------

